# Live bass drops.



## Mr_Nugglet (Jul 1, 2012)

Hey dudes! I recently got a RC-3 looper and realized that I can import samples of bass drops and plug the pedal into the FOH and and trigger the drops from my pedal. 

That being said, I was curious if anybody knew of where I could get a good drop that hits hard but doesn't stay too long. 

If you know of any websites let me know.

thanks in advance!


----------



## niffnoff (Jul 1, 2012)

Mr_Nugglet said:


> Hey dudes! I recently got a RC-3 looper and realized that I can import samples of bass drops and plug the pedal into the FOH and and trigger the drops from my pedal.
> 
> That being said, I was curious if anybody knew of where I could get a good drop that hits hard but doesn't stay too long.
> 
> ...



They are actually alot easier to make I'm sure the recording section will be able to help, that being said I could probably make one fer ya since I use them in my tunes.

Ghosts by darkesteden on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

It's not as boomy cause I ain't mixed it at all perfectly (referencing 0:03 and 3:20 ish) 

Let me know if you want the sample and I'll email it you.


----------



## Mr_Nugglet (Jul 1, 2012)

niffnoff said:


> They are actually alot easier to make I'm sure the recording section will be able to help, that being said I could probably make one fer ya since I use them in my tunes.
> 
> Ghosts by darkesteden on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> ...




Really dig that song dude! But yeah man if you could email me that that would be awesome!!! If you can email it too [email protected]


----------



## dave6 (Jul 1, 2012)

I got some pretty good bass drop samples at freesound.org. you'll have to set up an account but its all free.


----------



## niffnoff (Jul 2, 2012)

Mr_Nugglet said:


> Really dig that song dude! But yeah man if you could email me that that would be awesome!!! If you can email it too [email protected]



Mailed


----------

